# WTA : How to clean radiator reservoir tank?



## std aja de (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello, I am thinking to clean my engine bay right now. I already clean it before, but I still disappointed because of the "yellowish" effect of my radiator reservoir tank & washer fluid tank. I think it is because of it's age. But it is quite expensive to buy a new radiator reservoir tank. 

this is an example picture that i can get...



Hope so I can get some tips to get out of rid of the "yellowish" effect of my radiator reservoir tank & washer fluid.


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

I Cleaned one on a mates MK2 Golf by taking the tank off, Filling it with detergent and a handfull of Brown Rice and giving it a damn good shake before draining it and refitting.


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

You could try putting it in a dishwasher ?
I once read in a classic car magazine that lighter fluid works well on header tanks but I have never tried it myself .


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

-J- said:


> I Cleaned one on a mates MK2 Golf by taking the tank off, Filling it with detergent and a handfull of Brown Rice and giving it a damn good shake before draining it and refitting.


I did a similar thing, but used a few spoonfuls of sand in a soap solution, followed by a good shaking. I then used one of those bendy brushes, the ones used for cleaning baby bottles.


----------



## std aja de (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

this is what i mean with "yellowish" effect :



is all of your advising will be useful to this condition?


----------



## f4rrs (Sep 5, 2009)

I put mine in the dishwasher and it came out alot cleaner


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

There's a trick with rice that I've not had to do myself yet. I found having an accident and crushing yours therefore needing a new one works much better


----------



## ijaen (Oct 10, 2008)

those tanks are relatively inexpensive... a new clear, light grey tank will do wonders on an engine bay...


----------



## volvodude (May 5, 2010)

Get coffee grains, not the instant ones, then fill with some water more coffee fill about 3/4 full, then shake it like mad for about 3/4 mins, if you can set the tank somewhere with the coffee and wter still in it, and leave it overnight

To clean outside of plastic up, put some white spirit on rag and wipe the whole of outside of tank 

good luck


----------



## gerald bmw (Feb 25, 2009)

i used gunk on mine seemed to do the trick


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

gerald bmw said:


> i used gunk on mine seemed to do the trick


Wow! Now thats what I call a clean bay :thumb:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

f4rrs said:


> I put mine in the dishwasher and it came out alot cleaner


God help you if your wife catches you, never met one that couldnt taste something funny on the cups years afterwards..My god have they got a good and long memory for all the transgressions. be warned...


----------

